

MEGA Changes Payment Systems - vitobcn
https://mega.co.nz/#blog_33

======
higherpurpose
What an incredible abuse from Paypal, yet again (and of course from Visa,
Mastercard and Leahy). Why would any of these companies do anything a single
politician says? For crying out loud it's not a court order. This seems like a
repeat of the Wikileaks case. With just a phone call all three of these
companies and also Amazon, shut down Wikileaks.

It almost seems like revenge from the MPAA. Even if Mega is perfectly legal
now (a storage service), it wants the company gone forever. And what is MPAA
saying about the encryption. That they should be able to look at all private
files the users share? Really? Should I make it available to them what files I
share through Bittorrent Sync, too?

